# Bent Bed Bars??????



## Dynamode (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello, I purchased a new Record Power CL3 Lathe recently, and i have had problems with the Centres lining up, i was told that it was the fact that i was using it on a Wooden Bench???? I have had 3 Lathes, and they have all been on a Wooden bench with no problems, i was advised to purchase the metal bench that you can purchase from Record Power. I done this, and still had the same problem, i got a fellow Woodturner to take a look at it for me as an extra pair of eyes incase i was doing something wrong. He checked everything, and found that the Bed bars that the head and tail stock sit on are bent, making the tail stock sit higher than the head stock. If you slacken off the end bolts and roll them, you can see them move up and down, letting the head stock go up and down. I contacted Record Power and they sent me two new bars, one is perfect, the other is bent like the other two. I contacted them again, and was told that they do come bent, to allow you to ajust the setup????????????????????
I cannot get it set up because of this reason, there bent and the head and tail will not line up. I always thought they had to be perfect, so you can line the Lathe up properly. Any advice you can pass on to me would be great.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

If it's only off a little bit I wouldn't sweat it. There are very few operations that actually require the headstock and tailstock to be aligned. I would say the vast majority of things you turn will never make a difference if it's off.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

They have to be perfect on a metal lathe, not so much for woodworking.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes far too much is given to this 'as a mark of quality' if it 'aint there you've got bad one' etc
As John has pointed out here are only a few operations where this might be important, for the rest its of no importance.

I wouldn't be concerned, just get going and start turning.


----------



## MrWayne52 (Jul 2, 2011)

I agree with H.A.S metal lathes must be alligned and leveled. Any allignment or leveling issues will cause much grief with metal cutting lathes. I am a machinist in where I work. We have 5 CNC lathes and when they are set-up the first time they were alligned to within .0005 of an inch and leveled to less than .001 inch per foot. Glad I don't set-up lathes :yes:


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Send the lathe back , get a full refund , go somewhere else and purchase a different make of lathe .
They obviously have manufacturing issues at the source .


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

How far out is it? did you try leveling the lathe? Leveling the lathe both front to back and left to right will often take care of mis aligned tailstocks even on big massive cast iron lathes. So I will agree with them on the wooden bench theory. Put it on the bench and check the level. If it's off shim under the feet to get everything level and then check the alignment.
Try placing the lathe on a known flat and solid surface and see if they line up. If they still don't then I would tell the rep what you did and push for another lathe.
I agree they should line up. I asked this question on another site and everyone said not lining up would be a problem. However I've turned on a lot of lathes and a lot of varied projects and I still say that for most work you will never notice it. I would like it to be perfect or course and so would everyone else. And it will cause a problem with some operations but in my opinion, very few. Now if it's off more than just a very tiny amount then I would consider sending it back. 
did you actually check the center and make sure they are dead on. I've had center points that were off. Also did you clean the morse tapers. A dirty morse taper will throw it off.


----------

